# Question about how long food can stay in the fridge



## shellbell

Sorry if this is a dumb question. I'm trying to get into a routine of knowing when I need to pull things out of the freezer to start defrosting and have them ready in time for when they need to be eaten. How long do you typically let meat sit in the fridge for, how long does it stay good and fresh for? 

I picked up my first order of raw on Friday, and the containers were frozen solid (which is a good thing since I know they were froze fresh). It seems to take awhile for them to thaw all the way. I know that even if they are not all the way thawed, the dogs will still eat them fine. It just makes it easier on me to portion it out when it is thawed. Anyways, I pulled a few containers from the freezer to the fridge so things would thaw, but now I'm wondering what the maximum amount of days is that I can keep meat in the fridge and have it be good still?


----------



## xellil

I think everyone has their own system - I normally let things thaw halfway then portion it into smaller containers and refreeze.

Some things I thaw and refreeze several times. I normally have 1-2 days of food in the fridge at any one time.

Dogs can eat meant that humans can't, that is "off" or a little old, or freezer burned. i know I can keep thawed meat in the fridge for about five days and it still smells fresh.

I also put frozen food into the fridge today if I want them to eat it tomorrow - I feed alot of stuff that's half thawed, and I feed salmon and organ meat completely frozen.

It does take a little while to work out a system - if 20 people post here, you will probably get 20 different methods for doing their food!

If I see that I have too much in the fridge and it may go bad, I just toss it back in the freezer. It doesn't hurt to thaw it out several times.


----------



## whiteleo

After I have portioned out my bigger case lots into smaller portions and refroze them, I typically take them out in the P.M. and put them in the sink for the next days feeding. Sometimes I will take several different proteins out at the same time and put in the sink to defrost over night and then put into the fridge in the poly carbonate container, I have kept food in there for 4-5 days no problem and the dogs eat it just fine.

As the dogs get further into the transition they can comfortably eat some pretty disgusting smelly meat and "like it"


----------



## MollyWoppy

Mollies been eating raw for a while now. I just leave meat in the fridge until either she eats it all or till the other half bitches about the smell and makes me chuck it out.


----------



## Nootherids

It's true what the second post said that ask 20 people and you'll get 20 answers on their system. But as far as how long it is safe to leave it in the fridge, the flat answer is...much longer than the meats that we would eat. For my family the meat stays thawed in the fridge no more than 2 days. For my dog my range is defined by the look and smell of the meat. Overall, if the meat doesn't smell then it should still be good. Technically, for dogs it is still good even if it smells, so this is just my personal choice. I'm a fan of using freezer bags cause they keep the meats moist, don't leak (don't use regular sandwich bags), keep the meats colder, and don't smell. As the meat thaws out for longer you'll see blood start pooling, this is what makes the puppies love the dinner more than ever so I don't complain. She licks up all the liquid/blood before she even starts eating at all. Since it is still really cold in my fridge I usually take it out before feeding and put it in the microwave on Defrost setting for approx 2 min just until the temperature is cool rather than cold (never warm in fear of it cooking some or killing some of the nutrition, plus she doesn't like it).

However, after I serve it, if she doesn't eat it I personally don't put it back into the fridge/freezer. The meat starts to smell a bit after being out on the floor about 30+ minutes and I'm not comfortable with re-serving it later. 20 people, 20 answers 

One time I left a bag of chicken necks defrosting all day and forgot to put them in the fridge before bed. When I woke up the meat wasn't cold at all anymore. I knew that it was still good for my pup but I didn't feel comfortable so I dumped it all in the trash. Thank God for -$1/lb meats.  Other people on here will tell you that dogs can handle almost anything. I've found that it's dependent on each dog and you'll learn what you and your dogs are both ok with. My dog's tummy is too sensitive so I don't chance too much. It's all about trial and error.


----------



## schtuffy

My dog is small so I can thaw close to a week's worth in a glass bowl. It takes at least 12-24 hours for them to completely thaw in the fridge, and I let it sit in there until I have fed it all. Sometimes that portion can last 4-6 days.


----------



## shellbell

schtuffy said:


> My dog is small so I can thaw close to a week's worth in a glass bowl. It takes at least 12-24 hours for them to completely thaw in the fridge, and I let it sit in there until I have fed it all. Sometimes that portion can last 4-6 days.


Yeah, I have whole ground chicken that came portioned out in 2lb containers, and it seems to take longer than 24 hours for a container to completely thaw. I have a container that I put in the fridge Saturday evening, but I am thinking that it won’t be consumed all the way until possibly Thursday morning, since I have some chicken quarters that I am wanting to be feeding as well.


----------



## DaneMama

shellbell said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question. I'm trying to get into a routine of knowing when I need to pull things out of the freezer to start defrosting and have them ready in time for when they need to be eaten. How long do you typically let meat sit in the fridge for, how long does it stay good and fresh for?


We pull out 12 quart containers that weigh approximately 10-15 pounds (we feed one container a day because we have five big dogs LOL). If its at least 70 degrees out we let it sit out on top of the freezer for 24 hours. In that amount of time, it should be most of the way thawed, still partially frozen in the center. If its over 90 degrees we let it sit out and its most of the way thawed in 12 hours, still frozen in the middle. We never thaw meat out in the fridge, always out at room temp or higher. 

If you thaw in the fridge it will take MUCH longer. Several days for things to thaw out completely. As far as staying "good" enough for dogs to eat? I'd say a week. Honestly they can eat green smelly meat once their fully transitioned, seasoned raw eaters. So, it can last a long time in the fridge, but I prefer to feed fresh meats which is why we thaw outside everyday. 



> I picked up my first order of raw on Friday, and the containers were frozen solid (which is a good thing since I know they were froze fresh). It seems to take awhile for them to thaw all the way. I know that even if they are not all the way thawed, the dogs will still eat them fine. It just makes it easier on me to portion it out when it is thawed. Anyways, I pulled a few containers from the freezer to the fridge so things would thaw, but now I'm wondering what the maximum amount of days is that I can keep meat in the fridge and have it be good still?


Here's a blog post we made on bulk meat order preps that you might find interesting! 

Bulk order meat prep! | Prey Model Raw


----------



## shellbell

DaneMama, that is very interesting!


----------



## DaneMama

shellbell said:


> Yeah, I have whole ground chicken that came portioned out in 2lb containers, and it seems to take longer than 24 hours for a container to completely thaw. I have a container that I put in the fridge Saturday evening, but I am thinking that it won’t be consumed all the way until possibly Thursday morning, since I have some chicken quarters that I am wanting to be feeding as well.


By thursday they might just smell a bit ripe...but still ok to feed to the hounds!


----------



## Liz

I try not to have meat defrosted int he fridge more than three days - my husband must be part hound as he can smell meat getting a tad bit old with the door shut!lol Plus we feed about 5-6 pounds per day so 15 pounds is a lot for the fridge drawer.


----------



## pogo

I defrost the food in a bowl on top of the freezer and generally just defrost enough for the next day or 2


----------



## DeekenDog

I usually buy fresh meat and then freeze it, so I portion it when I buy it and pull out a day's portion the morning before I feed it. If I buy frozen meat, I thaw portion and refreeze. I usually only have 1 day's meat out at a time (mostly due to fridge space).


----------



## tuckersmom20

Hey Shell 

Cause im feeding 4 dogs raw, i take out portions that will last me days.
I have smaller freezer bags full of chicken backs...i take two bags out let them defrost on the counter and while the middle istill partially frozen, i throw it in the fridge.
Ground beef i take out in about 3 lb containers...thaw enough with it sitting on the counter and then throw it in the fridge.

With 4 dogs...i may get to 3 days with the meat in the fridge.
When it was tuck, duke and sam.... meat could be in there up to 5 days.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I thaw anywhere between 1 and 4 days at a time....I have the drawers removed from the bottom of the fridge, there is a removable tray that I set everything in. Right now I have about 4 days worth of food out....sometimes it starts to get a wee bit...smelly...but I dont notice it-my husband DOES, as do the boys!LOL But Oh well!:tongue:


----------



## Khan

After I've portioned out the large cases to portioned freezer bags they get refroze. I take 5 days of frozen meals (2 per day for each dog) out at once. Each dog has a tray that their weekly meals go into. Shelby and Bonzi get about 4-6 oz meals, so by the second or third day their meals are all defrosted. Khan gets a little over a pound for each meal and if I don't let his meals sit out a few hours each night by day 4 the bone in meals are just defrosted. His system does not do well when I give him partially frozen, so I have to make sure they are pretty well thawed. Not sure why; but every time I have given him any bone in meals that are still kinda frozen he ends up throwing them up. Maybe it's because he doesn't chew them enough? Regardless, if I just make sure they are thawed then he's got no troubles!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

As far as green meat, it definitely depends on the dog. Both of mine have been on raw for the same amount of time, but while Buck handles the greenest meats like a champ, Dude gets the runs. He doesn't get full blown cannon butt, but his poo just isn't as firm as it should be for a couple of days. If something is a little off, Dude has no issue, but if anything gets any farther than just a bit off it goes to Buck. 

We bought a second calf and didn't have room for it all in the freezer. A ton of it had to go into big containers in the fridge. We kept it in there for a couple of weeks before it even started to smell off. It was pretty fresh for a LOT longer than I thought it would be but we have really heavy duty containers for the meat.

I pull out enough to feed for 3 or 4 days. That way I have variety and I can pick and choose what I want to feed. We don't have a second freezer yet so I don't have enough room to package everything into individual meals as I plan to do once I have one. Right now it's "package it as tightly as possible to make sure it all fits".


----------



## shellbell

I'm so OCD....whenever I start anything new, I'm always eager to get a good routine going, lol. I knew it would be the same way when I started raw, that I would feel most comfortable once that routine was in place. Probably will take a couple weeks to perfect it, but I'm getting there and enjoyed reading how everyone else organizes...definitely gives me some good guidelines as to what works. 

Right now I don't have a freezer at my house to dedicate to the boy's food, but my parents have a HUGE deep freezer, and they hardly have anything of their own in it. They used it more when they had three kids living at home. Good thing too, b/c I have pretty much taken it over at this point, lol. They only live about five minutes away from me. I have some things stored in my own freezer at home, but it's super easy to drive to their house a couple times a week to pull things out.


----------



## Khan

Shellbell, from one OCD person to another the routine is priceless! I'm not sure what you are storing your meals in; but if it's in ziplocs you might want to keep this in mind. Sometimes they leak!! I know this first hand, and after a few months on raw, and finding a "leaker" every so often, about drove me crazy. I finally got smart and went to the store looking for some sort of tray. What I ended up with were 3 drawer organizers like what you would put utensils in. They are perfect! I can put each dogs food in front to back, so no matter if it's myself or my husband, feeding, all he has to do is take the next one in line (he's not OCD which means my schedule would not be as important to him LOL) and if they leak, all I do is wash out the tray!


----------



## shellbell

Khan said:


> Shellbell, from one OCD person to another the routine is priceless!


Lol, thanks for the tip about the trays! And yes, a good routine is priceless, can't wait to have one established!


----------



## splitnightsky

keep in mind that I'm only feeding a 26lb corgi right now...so I don't buy food in bulk too often.

food safety has been drilled into me everywhere I turn in my current major,
so I don't thaw meat outside of the fridge if I don't absolutely need to.
Scorch also won't eat hot meat or meat that's been cooked even the slightest, so I don't even bother with the microwave.
I buy the meat at the store, come home and freeze.
depending on what kind of meat it is (since beef roasts take forever to thaw), I take it out just about 24 hours before I would feed it and place it in the fridge.
once it is mostly thawed, I take it out and separate it into baggies. some go back in the freezer, some stay in the fridge.
because I used that system, I rarely have to throw out meat.

oh, and I do throw out meat if it's beginning to smell. 
my dog can get some really nasty farts (I'm talking about so bad you have to leave the room) if he eats anything that's even slightly offish.
since he's a lap-dog too, I don't like him having stinky breath all over me. but that's my personal thing 
so basically, he wouldn't eat it if I wouldn't eat it. that's how I do meat in my house


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I should also add that I thaw where ever! Right now I have a beef heart sitting in the sink, a bag of chicken backs in the kiddy pool that is temporally in the middle of the kitchen and a bagged mix of beef scraps on the counter in one of the trays!:wink:


----------



## Nootherids

Scarlett_O' said:


> I should also add that I thaw where ever! Right now I have a beef heart sitting in the sink, *a bag of chicken backs in the kiddy pool that is temporally in the middle of the kitchen *and a bagged mix of beef scraps on the counter in one of the trays!:wink:


:shocked:

I had a much more useful reply to this thread until I read this post and now my mind is blank while I'm trying to picture how a kiddie pool...in the kitchen...filled with meat...could possibly make sense. LMAO That is hilarious!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Nootherids said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I had a much more useful reply to this thread until I read this post and now my mind is blank while I'm trying to picture how a kiddie pool...in the kitchen...filled with meat...could possibly make sense. LMAO That is hilarious!


Umm...because it is leak proof, and its nasty out, and if I put it out side to thaw out Rhett thinks he can play in it....even when its empty, and it was the only thing I had before husband came home with the storage tote in the jeep to thaw out the meat......and cause I want to...


----------



## Northwoods10

Shell!!! :wave:

Good to see you here. 

Trust me, even if YOU can start to smell it, its perfectly fine to feed the pups. DamiAn might notice, but its just fine to feed it. 

Until the pups start turning their noses up at it, then you don't need to worry. :laugh: 

And.....DFC....what is it with all the HUSBANDS noticing and complaining about stinky meat?! LOL!! I always tell DH until you start feeding the dogs......sushhhh!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Northwoods10 said:


> And.....DFC....what is it with all the HUSBANDS noticing and complaining about stinky meat?! LOL!! I always tell DH until you start feeding the dogs......sushhhh!!!


HAHAHA...Kelley I have NO CLUE!!!LOL :lol:

(Jesse just told me...he said its because 1. He doesnt think the animals should "have to" eat off food...so he hopes by pointing it out that I will toss it and get them something fresh from the freezer....and 2. Because if he doesnt point it out Ill act like it never happened and keep leaving 1+weeks worth of food in the fridge!!


LOL:lol:

Sounds about right!!HAHAHA)


----------



## shellbell

Hi Kelley!

Thanks for the tip, and ALL of the useful info you've given me! As far as meat stinking, I know I am not used to the smell of raw meat at all. Even opening up a fresh container of chicken, it smelled pretty strong to me! Of course the dogs were super excited over it. But I feel a bit better after reading all these posts about not worrying about silly things like it staying in the fridge a few days. 

We are now on day five, and everyone is still doing great (knock on wood, lol). Poop is looking awesome, and they both have tons of energy, and really seem to be enjoying their new food! I'm sticking to just chicken for probably a full two weeks, but I am excited to start adding new stuff.


----------



## BoxerPaws

Hmm...I have the remaining hunk of a lamb breast in the fridge that I pulled from the freezer...6 days ago? It started smelling pretty funktastic on Saturday when I gave Zoey her second rib. It's looking a little gross in the bag now, too.

I'm really leaning towards pitching it. Especially since lamb is still very new to Zoey (she's solidly into chicken, turkey, and pork, though). Give it? Pitch it?


----------



## lauren43

When I buy meat thats already thawed I portion it for meal sizes and then shove it in the freezer. If I buy meat frozen, I thaw it, portion it and re-freeze. Avery gets all of his meals frozen...


----------

